# Mehr als 2GB Ram macht Bootprobleme



## Zyberion (8. September 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe mal eine Frage...

Ich habe dieses Mainboard
http://www.msi-technology.de/produkte/main_idx_view.php?Prod_id=610
und dieses RAM
http://www.geilusa.com/proddetail.asp?linenumber=52#

Von dem RAM besietz ich 4 1GB Riegel.

Da ich Win XP 64 drauf haben möchte macht das also auch Sinn.

Das BIOS ist auf dem Aktuellsten stand aber dennoch wird wenn ich die 4 Riegel reinstecke nur 3 erkennt, hinzukommt noch das der bei 3 nur manchmal und bei 4 gar nicht bootet.

Die Riegel sind OK wir haben die einzeln reingesteckt und über jeden einen Bacnhmark drüberlaufen lassen und sie haben alle so gut wie das selben Ergebnis.
Die Riegel sind alle DDR2 und Cross fähig, aber das sollte das Mainboard eigentlich auch schaffen da es eigentlich sogar für 8GB ausgelegt ist.

Wir haben auch schon jeden Slot mit jeweils 2GB getestet ging auch.
Nur sobald ich halt 4 reinstecke friert der quasi beim booten ein.
Wir haben auch schon die Tangenzen überprüft und die Stromzufuhr geregelt.
Daran kanns also nicht liegen, ausser wir haben was vergessen.

Weis jemand rat? Das würde mir echt sehr weiterhelfen.
Mit freundlichen Grüssen und bye


----------

